# TUTORIAL: Small Processor Trick to Improve System Performance in Windows Vista



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2007)

Guys!

I found this nice trick and it'll help you in improving system performance of your Vista. I hvnt tried it in XP. 

1. Start -> Run -> msconfig
2. Goto “Boot” tab and click on “Advanced options…” button.
3. Now enable the option “Number of processors:” and select the correct no. of processors from drop-down list.
4. Now click on “OK” button and then “Apply” it.
5. It’ll require a restart and after reboot you’ll notice improvement in system performance.

*Read the whole tutorial with screenshots*

Tell me whether it worked for you or not? I noticed a major improvement in my Vista.


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

No boot settings in msconfig of windows xp


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2007)

^^ Try to check the option in "Boot.ini" tab. I can't check coz I'm on Vista.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2007)

NIce buddy.. thanks

But i'm happy with XP


----------



## krates (Sep 9, 2007)

for windows xp open msconfig click on boot.ini then see the advanced options

You will find /NUMPROC apply and then select one from the drop down list


----------



## utsav (Sep 9, 2007)

^^thanks kushagra


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 9, 2007)

^^ i c only 1 processor under NUMPROC


----------



## krates (Sep 9, 2007)

that's because you have 1 processor if you have more it will display more this is to allocate the memory equally if you want all the burden on 1 you can use 1 even if you have more


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 9, 2007)

oh tht means its of dual core processor types?


----------



## virus_killer (Sep 10, 2007)

I can feel the improvement man, thanks a lot.


----------



## casanova (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Vishal. Will check it out when I go back home. BTW, if it shows me no of processors as 1 should I change it to 2 as I am having a core2duo


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

hey guys how come i dont have a boot.ini tab


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2007)

@vishal
after doing the trick  & restarting
there is written in side of desktop
"Windows vista(TM)
Build 6000
This copy of windows is not genuine"


however i have a OEM version of vista home which comes preinstalled


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2007)

This has no effect on Windows Vista's performance on a Pentium 4 3.06 GHz CPU with hyperthreading enabled.


----------



## enticer86 (Oct 11, 2007)

someone pls help me out here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70340


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jan 12, 2008)

if i have a duo core processor than should i set it to 2?


----------



## ajaybc (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks dude.u rock


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice 1.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jan 21, 2008)

This Screwed My Vista And Now Vista Asks Me For Activation Key Although Ive Cracked It And I Get A Royal.sys Bsod Error!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks

going to restart, lets see what happens

it works, without any problem 

& yes Vista IS faster


----------



## saubrl (Jan 23, 2008)

i have pentium d processor. Should i choose 1 or 2?


----------



## New (Jan 24, 2008)

I think it's 1 for pentium D...If you have two cores it works great..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 24, 2008)

nice buddy
Vis(hal) (Gup)ta


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 2, 2008)

Niiiice.! 
A good decrease in the time applications take to load up.!


----------



## jck (Dec 31, 2008)

weird cause you shouldnt notice improvement in speed of applications, just boot time

and before u mess with it it was already set to max by default


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Good trick. I got a major decrease in startup time and application load. Thanks


----------



## cyber (Jan 3, 2009)

MR.MOUSTACHE said:


> if i have a duo core processor than should i set it to 2?


actually core means 2.so it should be set to two(i think


----------



## anandk (Jan 3, 2009)

Some have seen their reboot time reduce while some have found nil or minimal difference.

You can use BootTimer to measure your Windows Vista Startup or Boot Time


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice..!! I am in Vista...


----------

